# OT WooHoo



## babydoshia (Oct 8, 2004)

at Pizza Hut. I had an interview todayat 330 and I got hired. I start training on Monday afterschool. I have training Mon-Wed and then I should actuallystart on Satuday. I'll be making pizzas, answering phones,and doing dishes (which, yes I hate doing, but it's with a dishwasherso it's ok lol). Since I'm under 16 I don't think I can usethe pizza oven, but I will be preparing the pizzas.

Hehe, I've been looking for a job for a while now, I'm so gald I finally got one .

I'll be working weekends 11-7, and 3 to 4 weekdays 4-7. I wont get my schedule till Wednesday. 

YAY!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 8, 2004)

Congratulations Dear Heart! :dude:

Way to go!

-Carolyn


----------



## Baska (Oct 8, 2004)

Congrats on thejob!


----------



## Buck Jones (Oct 8, 2004)

Congrats on the job, but don't let it interferewith your education. Too many young people make their highschool jobs a top priority, which is foolish because in most cases itwill never become your career in the future. Better to excelacademically. That will pay off in bigger dividends down theline in your future.

Buck


----------



## bunsforlife (Oct 9, 2004)

Yeah Buck.. just explain to interviewers once youfinish college and are looking for a 'career' job why you have verylittle work experience =p

That is one of my biggest hurdles right now. I was a classicslacker in High School, went to College and focused on my studies somuch the only time I had a job was during summer break and that wasself employment as a nanny.

Luckily my last interview let me explain WHY I didnt have jobs during college =p

(and I got a callback so keep those fingers crossed, I might soon be aTroubled Youth Counciler!) and I know I spelt that wrong lol


----------



## Buck Jones (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, if a company cannot understand why a personfocused on academics while in college, shame on it! It is theloser for not giving an opportunity to someone who was responsible anddedicated to learning.

You are to be commended for having the "right" attitude. Bestof luck in your new employment. Knock em dead with yourperformance, Bunsforlife!

Buck


----------



## dmmcnair (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations on the job!! Do youhave a program in your school for students who work??? We didin high school, and you get credit for working, and basically you go toclass and learn marketing and job stuff basically and when I was asenior I could actually work during afternoon school hours (but only ifyou were done with all the required classes for graduation).I can't for the life of me remember what the name of the programwas. 

Enjoy your new job, but don't let them take advantage of you!!! Have fun.

Dawn


----------



## SLRabbits (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey congrats! Any job is better than no job. Takethat from me, my last day was yesterday, lol. Pizza Hut is awesome, twoof my friends work at Pizza Hut and they said that it is alot of fun(as much fun as making a pizza can be anyway, lol). Good luck with it,I hope it works out for the best!

~Nichole


----------



## babydoshia (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations! When I was in high school I hada boyfriend who worked at Pizza Hut. Every night after work he'd comeby with a free pizza. That is one of the best perks. Woo Hoo is right.


----------



## babydoshia (Oct 9, 2004)

Hmmm... not sure if I get free pizza.That would be nice though, maybe as a once in a while thing(I'm fat enough already lol).


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 9, 2004)

yay, good for you. Well done on the job - Jan


----------



## mummybunny (Oct 9, 2004)

YouGo Girl!

I'll have a deep pan italian withham and cheese hee hee


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 9, 2004)

Good job Babydoshia! That was my second sonsjob his senior year and they were pretty good about working withschool. Once you get old enough and if you live in a good area, you canmake good money doing delivery for them. Buck is right about focusingon your school. Seriously. You have the rest of your life to work. Andyou won't have a choice about it then. My kids all work, with thestipulation that grades stay up. They keep their grades up because Ionly pay fortheir insurance and their gasoline if they haveB's orbetter!


----------



## babydoshia (Oct 9, 2004)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> My kids all work,with the stipulation that grades stay up. They keep their grades upbecause I only pay fortheir insurance and their gasoline ifthey have B's orbetter!


What!!!! You pay for gas and Insurance!!! :shock:



Can you be my mommy? I've got all A's and B's!!

Labor laws are strict here and I'm only allowed to work till7pmdurring the school year. I don't usually starton my homework till 9-930 anyway, so I don't think it will be aproblem. 

College is not in my life plan but community college may come up lateron if needed. I can share my entire life plan with you if youwant. (Just gotta copy and paste it from another forum) But that's boring. 

I've got it all mapped out and know exactly what I'll bedoing (hopefully). I've already got a great job once I turn18. I think it requires a 6 week course first but that's ok.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 9, 2004)

You might not wantme for a Mom. I can be pretty-hard core sometimes! I try to do stufffor my kids to show my appreciation for them living up to myexpectations. It's a hard freakin' life for teenagers today. If you canget good grades, stay out of trouble, keep things together with yourfamily...I think those are great accomplishments. And good girl! A lifeplan means you've thought about it! That's way ahead of a lot of peopleyour age! College isn't for everyone. My oldest son didn't excelacademically. He was a hands on person like his Dad. He went straightinto the Marines after graduation. Then 9/11 happened. When he comeshome in December it looks like he might get to play soccer (which ishis true love) for a local college. That is the only thing thatmotivates him to to to college. Well, and the reality of the last fouryears spent making a living the way he chose the first time!:?

Raspberry


----------



## dreamgal042 (Oct 9, 2004)

wow 4-7? i work more than that lol great job on the...job..though...


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Oct 9, 2004)

Good Luck on your new job!

Again, DON'T let your work interfer with your school work! I had a nicesummer job this past summer but quiet because of college. I went backin one day to eat and was asked to come back to work. I was thinkingabout going back but have decided not too mainly for education. I hadmentioned to the boss that I could work certain days and times but theweekend before exams I'd want off. He didn't respond positively to thatrequirement soI decided to screw that idea! My parents aresupporting me 100% while I'm in college. They are paying my insurance,gas, rabbit everything(show entries/feed/supplies/etc.). My father toldme he will support me as long as I'm working towards a career. Hedoesn't want me having a job that hardly meets ends so he's thinkingtowards my best intrests. I know some people aren't that lucky but I'msure glad I am!

Again, good luck! Always smile, get to work on time, and hardly ask off/call in sick(bosses love that!)!

 ~*~Amanda~*~


----------



## bluebird (Oct 11, 2004)

Congratulations,bluebird


----------

